# Am I Right or Wrong?



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

It's 2 years since I have been married and I feel misrable in marriage I see no spark except a couple of times but I need it daily. 

I have over 100 big and small issues with my wife from bad mouthing my mother to shouting at me for leaving a hair on the toilet seat. 

Personally, I feel if another man in my position would seek a divorce if they have 10 issues or less with the wife than what I have had to deal with. They all hurt some more than others however how do I deal with this forgive and forget which I have done for over 100 issues in the past 2 years or call it a day and move on? 

She doesn't do what I say she does what she feels.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Then set boundaries. If she yells, you leave the room. If she spends money she shouldn't, cut off the money. If she takes too long to get ready for something and makes you wait, leave without her. 

If she shows no remorse, she is probably just as miserable as you are. Ask her why. There may be things you should be doing differently.


----------

